# driving on the road.



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*driveing*

it looks like she is going realy well in deed and you have a great turn out there con grats on goldie.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Good Job! Is Goldie your Hafllinger?


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes, Goldie is my haflinger gelding. He's a great little horse. My daughter was riding Honey, my husband's haffie mare. She heard something and stopped dead in her tracks. She decided that it was a good time to go back to the barn. She then danced around refusing to go forward. We were 100 yards ahead by that time and had to turn around. Hubby got on Honey and daughter got in the cart with me. Goldie stood there like a good boy as his pasture mate put up a fuss. I was so afraid he would catch the bug and act up too but he didn't. After hubby got Honey settled down in moving forward again, the drive and ride went without a hitch.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Sounds like she is doing great!! Which one did you bring to that show you posted about a while back? Is Goldie a beginner? Would love to see a side shot.


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

Goldie isn't the beginner. I am. He is 10 years old and was trained very well. We acquired him at an auction almost 2 years ago. The seller had him saddled and was standing on the saddle cracking a bull whip over his head. This was before the auction. During the auction they rode him, cracked the bull whip, rode him over a blue tarp on the ground and finally threw a plastic sheet over his head. He took it all like it happened every day, which it probably did in training..... Anyway, my husband had to have him for me. I had my eye on another slightly larger but greener haflinger. Hubby kept asking me to allow him to bid. finally I said OK and we won him with that one bid. What a good deal we got! It was Goldie that sold us on draft horses and driving. 

yes, Goldie is the horse that hubby won second place at the GA. National Fair. It was hubby's first time in the ring. I don't know what experience Goldie has showing but he was a champ, as always. I was recovering from a serious illness and could not be there but I'm proud of them both. I will probably try my luck and the little skill I have acquired in the ring this year. Hubby may put his mare in the competition but we only have one show cart so one of us would have to use the easy entry cart. I'm not sure if we can use that in this particular competition. We will have to ask when it gets closer to October.

Anyway, I have several pictures of Goldie on this site. I'll try to post it on this thread.


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

this is Goldie the day we brought him home. The saddle is way too big, but it was the only one we had at the time. He has his very own saddle now and it fits better. Pleas take a look at the pics posted under my profile. There are a few good shots of him in harness.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Why can't I find one like that!!!
Handsome, Handsome!!


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

> Handsome, Handsome!!


Thanks. We were very lucky indeed.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*goldie*

goldie is a beautiful horse i think your hubby did a great job geting him and i think you to are estatic in such a good horse in deed.
many thanks for shareing your pictures.


----------

